# Controler IMac par IPad



## meldesbois (12 Janvier 2011)

bonjour, 
je cherche une solution "clés en main" pour controler le Imac qui est à l'étage, à l'aide de mon Ipad. 
apres quelques recherches voilà ce que je propose, je vous serai gré de me conforter dans mes choix, ou me proposer de meilleures solutions si vous en avez ! 
je suis prete à acheter des applis mais pas trop cher non plus, fo as pousser mémé.. 
voilà : 

- allumer ou reveiller mon mac à distance avec i net WOL
- prendre le controle (pour lancer Homeplayer par exemple) avec VNC Viewer ou i Tap VNC, laquelle de ces applis sera la plus simple et pratique pour simplement naviguer dans les fichier ou lancer des applis..? 
- eteindre le mac avec VNC ou avec iNet Wol 
question : Inet Wol eteindra t il proprement le mac?? 

voilà pour mes suggestions,  qu en pensez vous?


----------



## kriso (12 Janvier 2011)

TeamViewer (gratuit) ou LogMeIn (ignition payant).


----------



## meldesbois (12 Janvier 2011)

kriso a dit:


> TeamViewer (gratuit) ou LogMeIn (ignition payant).



'parait que VNC est plus maniable, et marche mieux que teamviewer (que j ai dejà installé) ?
et log me in ouais, pkoi pas, il fera pareil que inet wol?


----------



## arbaot (12 Janvier 2011)

y'a aussi PocketCloud de Wyse dont la version gratuite est plus complete que mocha VNC lite mais limitée à un seul ordi


----------



## oguh06 (12 Janvier 2011)

j'utilise TeamViewer depuis environ 2 ans j'ai commence à le faire avec mon macbook et mon pc à la maison et maintenant je l'utilise aussi avec mon ipad ou encore si je n'ai rien d'autre sous la main mon ipod touch et franchement c'est assez simple et il marche bien (j'ai deja dépanné plusieurs proches avec celui-ci)

maintenant tu as l'embaras du choix ce que j'aime avec teamviewer c'est qu'il n'y a rien a configurer en particulier et ceci que se soit sur mac, windows ou IOS


----------



## arbaot (13 Janvier 2011)

oui mais la config du partage d'écran sur mac n'est pas rédhibitoire 

par ailleurs TeamViewer nécessite unes connexion internet active et un client sur le Mac/Pc


----------



## oguh06 (13 Janvier 2011)

ouep c'est vrai, après moi ca me va car j'ai teamvewer en permanence allumer sur mon PC a la maison mais je comprends que cela puisse être embêtant


----------



## chti (14 Janvier 2011)

Et i net wol peut réveiller le Mac, mais pas l'allumer...


----------



## meldesbois (15 Janvier 2011)

chti a dit:


> Et i net wol peut réveiller le Mac, mais pas l'allumer...



Ah, alors j oublie inet wol.
Est ce que la config LogMeIn et Teamviewer vous parait la bonne solution pour gerer
Allumage/exctinction à distance sachant que teamviewer est installé et se lance automatiquement?
Et pocket cloud dans tout ca?
Je continue mes recherches pendant que mon compte itunes fretille...

Merci!


----------



## arbaot (15 Janvier 2011)

à ma connaissance il n'existe pas de solution logicielle pour démarrer un mac depuis le réseau,
 on peux 
-le sortir de veille, le fameux WOL
-l'éteindre ou le redémarrer après prise de commande à distance (remote desktop) 
on en a discuté là

-programmer un/des démarrage(s) avec :
--le tdb économie d'énergie des préférences systèmes
--des soluce tierce comme iTaf (incompatible snow)

edit : logmein ne marche pas avec un ordi en veille cf manuel utilisateur page7:





> The host must not be in Sleep mode or Hibernation mode


donc tu auras encore besoin de iNet WOL ou équivalent à moins de bloquer la mise en veille


----------



## meldesbois (16 Janvier 2011)

Il y a pourtant Wake hd qui semble pouvoir le faire. À 0,79


----------



## arbaot (17 Janvier 2011)

meldesbois a dit:


> Il y a pourtant Wake hd qui semble pouvoir le faire. À 0,79



peu-tu être plus précis? un lien ?


----------



## meldesbois (17 Janvier 2011)

Oui pardon, l ipad ca rend flemard du lien 
Voila 
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/wake/id396566137?mt=8


----------



## arbaot (17 Janvier 2011)

erffectivement cette app peut generer des "magic packet" pour lancer le démarrage d'un ordi 
le problème (évoqué dans ce sujet) c'est qu'un mac éteint n'est pas en mesure de recevoir ces "magic packet", pour cela il faudrait que sa carte réseau soit en veille/active même quand l'ordi est éteint


----------



## meldesbois (19 Janvier 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> erffectivement cette app peut generer des "magic packet" pour lancer le démarrage d'un ordi
> le problème (évoqué dans ce sujet) c'est qu'un mac éteint n'est pas en mesure de recevoir ces "magic packet", pour cela il faudrait que sa carte réseau soit en veille/active même quand l'ordi est éteint



Et peut-on activer cette fonction sur l imac?


----------



## arbaot (19 Janvier 2011)

c'est pas prévu dés la conception des mac


----------



## ced68 (9 Mars 2011)

oguh06 a dit:


> j'utilise TeamViewer depuis environ 2 ans j'ai commence à le faire avec mon macbook et mon pc à la maison et maintenant je l'utilise aussi avec mon ipad ou encore si je n'ai rien d'autre sous la main mon ipod touch et franchement c'est assez simple et il marche bien (j'ai deja dépanné plusieurs proches avec celui-ci)
> 
> maintenant tu as l'embaras du choix ce que j'aime avec teamviewer c'est qu'il n'y a rien a configurer en particulier et ceci que se soit sur mac, windows ou IOS


Comment faire pour configurer un accès permanent à son Mac ? Visiblement l'option n'est valable que pour Windows !

Merci beaucoup !


----------

